# Come Join Wolfy's World! (Furry Discord Server)



## Wolfy_V (Oct 28, 2018)

_(Artwork for logo and banner done by me)_

*ＷＥＬＣＯＭＥ  ＴＯ  ＷＯＬＦＹ＇Ｓ  ＷＯＲＬＤ*
  ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
Welcome to Wolfy's World, a fun-loving furry server made just fur you! We have a little bit of everything for just about everyone willing to have a good time. 

───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
*Wolfy's World has channels for a wide variety of things, such as:*

Art (SFW and NSFW)
Roleplay (SFW and NSFW)
Funbots such as Pokecord and DiscordRPG
Gaming on all platforms
Emotional Support/Venting
Much, Much More!
───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
*Wolfy's World also prides itself on being full of fun! So we offer the following:*​
We host weekly (and sometimes even random) giveaways for things such as steam game codes, art, and nitro!​
For 18+ members, there is an entire NSFW section dedicated to any form of art sharing or conversation that happens to be more on the naughty side of things.​
With our numerous lobbies for gaming, you can get together with other members and queue up for any game of your choice!​
Be on the lookout for upcoming events- film nights and CAH games are in store for the near future! ​
───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
*So What are you Waiting For? Click that Join link and Come join Wolfy's World!
*
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

(Feel free to share the invite link with anyone you think would be interested in joining! We welcome it!)​


----------

